# Przeciążenie procesora podczas uruchamiania programów

## Anti Expert

Witam wszystkich. 

Od niedawna jestem posiadaczem Gentoo. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy to normalne, że podczas uruchamiania jakiegokolwiek programu kursor myszki tnie z powodu przeciążenia procesora. Może ja coś źle ustawiłem / z kompilowałem?

Aha i nie wydaje mi się, żeby programy szybciej się uruchamiały.... 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie nie. Takie efekty mam czasami gdy puszcze wiele kompilacji w tle i kilka progsów naraz... Ale kiedyś leciałem 3 kompilacje równoległe i spokojnie szpiałem w Quake 3  :Very Happy: 

Choć to też zależy od tego jaki masz sprzęt, bo ja na mojego Semprona nie narzekam  :Smile: 

Co do uruchamiania progsów... Wiele zależy od sprzetu, jak masz słaby dysk, to sorry, ale cudów nie ma. Generalnie też przyrost prędkości nie jest aż tak wielki w porównaniu do takiego Debiana, któremu poprzez netinstall zainstalowałem jedynie najpotrzebniejsze pakiety. Zainstaluj jednak Mandrivę czy Fedorę....  :Wink:  Podpowiem, że mnie KDE na Gentoo startuje ok 3-4sek., na FC 3 prawie minutę :]

----------

## Polin

 *Anti Expert wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich. 
> 
> Od niedawna jestem posiadaczem Gentoo. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy to normalne, że podczas uruchamiania jakiegokolwiek programu kursor myszki tnie z powodu przeciążenia procesora. Może ja coś źle ustawiłem / z kompilowałem?
> 
> [/code]
> ...

 

A ktos mowil, ze beda?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Anti Expert wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich. 
> 
> Od niedawna jestem posiadaczem Gentoo. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy to normalne, że podczas uruchamiania jakiegokolwiek programu kursor myszki tnie z powodu przeciążenia procesora. Może ja coś źle ustawiłem / z kompilowałem?
> 
> Aha i nie wydaje mi się, żeby programy szybciej się uruchamiały.... 
> ...

 

Chyba napisze jakiś tutorial.

<tut>

Linuks to takie coś, jakby układanka, elementy z których budujemy drogi, po których porusza sie masa róznych rzeczy,

zeby ładnie to wszystko działało, należy w miare optymalnie to wszystko zbudować wykorzystując elementy nam dostępne.

Dlatego nie da sie tak stwierdzić, czy twoja układanka zawodzi w sensie złego elementu, czy może wszystko jest dobrze ale nie do tego celu.

Podstawowe rzeczy:

1. Kernel który obsługuje sprzęt

2. Dyski oraz zawarte na nim filesystemy

3. Programy, podstawowa klasyfikacjia, to czas wykonania kodu, oraz jego wielkość

Każdy z tych punktów można rozwinąć dość mocno, każdy z użytkowników gentoo stosuje swój sprawdzony, często pod dany sprzęt konfiguracjie. Zwykle coś kosztem czegoś.</tut>

Dobra koniec tuta, oczywiście to niezbyt normalne że kursor sie przycina, ale to też zależy od kompa jakiego posiadasz.

Jeżeli jest to słaba jednostka, a masz napchane nie wiadomo co, to sie zapcha. 

Konkretnie podaj co uruchamiasz, i na czym.

----------

## Anti Expert

 *Polin wrote:*   

> A ktos mowil, ze beda?

 

Dobra, może ja gdzieś źle zrozumiałem/wyczytałem, a może mi się przyśniło  :Wink:   . Myślałem, że gentoo jest szybszy i stabilniejszy w porównaniu z innymi dystrybucjami.

Co do mojego sprzętu:

* Celeron 1,8GHz

Inne dane chyba są zbędne, ale podam na wszelki wypadek:

* Geforce MX5200

* 512 DDRAM

Jeśli chodzi o WM to mam fluxboksa.

System plików:

- / ext3 

- /boot ext2 

Przycina mi każdy program, który uruchamiam pierwszy raz zaraz po włączeniu komputera (nawet "lekkie" kadu) . Jeśli aplikacja ta była urumiona wcześniej to uruchomienie trawa o dużo krócej, a co ważniejsze nie przycina mi kursora. Wcześniej miałem SUSE i programy w nim uruchamiały się znacznie szybciej. (porównując pierwsze uruchomienie)

Przykład czasu uruchamiania:

```
               Pierwsze uruchomienie   Drugie uruchomienie 

* OpenOffice 2       ~27s                       ~4s

* Kadu               ~5s                        ~1,5s

* Mozilla Firefox    ~16s                       ~4s   

```

Pozdro.

----------

## rasheed

Może to być też kwestia schedulera, ale.. Pokaż wynik hdparm /dev/hda gdzie /dev/hda zamień na swój dysk.

----------

## Raku

 *Anti Expert wrote:*   

> Myślałem, że gentoo jest szybszy i stabilniejszy w porównaniu z innymi dystrybucjami.
> 
> 

 

Gentoo jest takie, jakim go sobie skompilujesz i skonfigurujesz. A jak to sobie zrobisz, zależy tylko i wyłącznie od twojej wiedzy i doświadczenia.

----------

## Anti Expert

Oto wynik:

```
/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 80060424192, start = 0
```

----------

## BeteNoire

No i masz przyczynę. Myślę, że to Ci pomoże: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance

----------

## Anti Expert

Witam ponownie.

Mieliście racje z tym hdparm. 

Niestety do dzisiaj tego nie rozwiązałem...

Mam nowy problem z hdparm -d1:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
> 
>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
> ...

 

Wyczytał, że trzeba zrobić coś w kernelu (chipset), cały czas coś zmieniam, kompiluje i nadal ten sam komunikat.

Zamieszczam też lspci -v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 0258

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 8

   Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 1258

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 2258

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 3258

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 4258

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 7258

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fca00000-feafffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e7f00000-f7efffff

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at f7ffe000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at f7fff000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

   Memory at febfec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   I/O ports at bc00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e800 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=16]

   I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT2 / K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 255

   I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at c000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at c400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   Memory at febff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT4 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation K7VT6 motherboard

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at d400 [size=256]

   Memory at febffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 17

   Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at feae0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0
```

--------------

Jaką opcje w kernelu mam zaznaczyć i gdzie ona się znaduje?

----------

## Raku

Wątek zamienia się w "jak zainstalować Gentoo na moim sprzęcie", więc przenoszę.

----------

## Xax

 *Anti Expert wrote:*   

> Wyczytał, że trzeba zrobić coś w kernelu (chipset), cały czas coś zmieniam, kompiluje i nadal ten sam komunikat.

 

Tylko jeszcze trzeba wiedziec gdzie tego "czegos" szukac  :Wink: 

Mala podpowiedz: Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

----------

## martin.k

TIP: hdparm trzeba zapuszać z konta roota

TIP: a chipset w konfigu kernela to szukaj VIA

TIP: poza tym jak już skompilujesz moduł via to nie zapomnij go załadować: modprobe nazwa_modułu, oczywiście z konta roota.

Poza tym RTFM i UTFG (use the fu****g google)

 :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poza tym RTFM i UTFG (use the fu****g google)
> 
> 

 

W oficjalnym (??) tłumaczeniu spotkałem się z "Use This Friendly Google" i również przyjaznym manualem  :Very Happy: 

----------

